# Bridgewater Carnival



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

Have decided to visit the Bridgewater (Somerset) illuminated carnvial does anyone know if there is anywhere to park overnight in the town on the evening of Friday November 4th or a nearby campsite or pub stop. Thanks


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You may find some good information here

http://www.burnham-on-sea.com/carnivals.shtml


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Can't help you with parking, but please note that Bridgwater should not be spelt with an "E" in the middle. The locals get really fun about it!!

Hope you enjoy the carnival - it is really a great event.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Travelodge


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Fairways at Bawdrip http://www.fairwaysinternational.co.uk/index.html is on the right side of town for the start, looks OK passing but to close to home to have used it.

http://www.somersetview.co.uk/ at North Petherton is near Bridgwater but more to the point is very close to the start of the Saturday North Petherton Carnival - again not stayed there but looks OK passing by.

Some people overnight on the verge of Bath Road, near the Parkway turning and right by the start of the carnival, there is the probability of people bumping and leaning against you though. If you can get on there and use mobile internet let me know and I'll come round the corner to say hello


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bridgwater Carnival*

We are attending this event and have booked on a C&CC cs, Follett Farm, Dunwear. We were told that we could walk to the carnival route and to take our chairs and flasks etc. Arrive Thurs and probably leaving Sat a.m. to visit friends in Burnham on Sea.


----------



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Polo will try this site as it seems exactly what we need, bet there's no room now!


----------

